# Wild Quail Hunting



## FDSB Pointer (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi, I'm looking to come down to GA this winter to hunt wild Quail. I'll tell everyone what I'm looking to do an hopefully some people on here may be able to give me some info on who to contact or where I might be able to accomplish this. What I need is a plantation or someone with a good lease that has wild birds on it that will let me access their land for a fee. I'm not looking for a guided hunt or a commercial type hunting operation. I will provide my own dogs, my own "mule" to hunt out of an all my own equipment. I don't require any lodging or meals. All I'm looking for is access to private land with wild birds on it, pre release birds would be ok in the right situation. This does not need to be a shooting preserve as Im not looking 
to take more the regular daily limit of birds. I'm really as 
much into working my dogs as I am killing birds, I only
 need to shoot a few birds. I miss most of the time anyway
 so I wouldn't be much of a threat to the bird population. 
Just looking to get the dogs into birds an shoot at a few, I 
have no problem only shooting at the covey rise an just
using the blank pistol when I attempt to work the singles. If anyone knows where I could accomplish this either paying by the day or by the week I would really appreciate hearing any suggestions? 

Thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm not sure I would come to Georgia for what you are looking for.  Spend a little time on this board and you will see that we put in many miles on foot, hoping to find a covey or two at the most.  If you find someone who will let you on their private land, please do tell, b/c that is almost unheard of around here these days.  If you want to hunt wild birds in Georgia and actually plan on killing a few, expect to pay about 5K/day.  Good luck to you.  RF


----------



## FDSB Pointer (Dec 7, 2010)

RF, thanks for the reply. I actually go on this board quite a bit an I understand wild quail hunting in GA isnt that good. Maybe I didnt explain myself properly in the first post. I realize that good wild bird hunting is expensive an Im willing to pay the money for good bird hunting. I guess what I would really like to know is if anyone knows of any of the 5k a day type plantations that would let me on their property without all the services that go with it such as guides, dogs, transportation in the field, meals & lodging for a reduced rate? I really dont need nor do I want all the extras, I just need access to the land an it seems all the good plantations that I have looked into all want to sell you the entire package, not just access to the land. Hope this more clearly explains what I want. If anyone has any suggestions I would love to hear them.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Bird Hunter (Dec 7, 2010)

Pointer, I would forego Georgia altogether and head west to Texas or Kansas.  There are not enough wild birds left in Georgia to warrant a trip; and for what you'd pay to hunt wild birds at a plantation for a day or two, you can enjoy a do-it-yourself trip out west and hunt for a week.  Heck, you can hunt a week out west and spend as little as $1,000; or spend $2,000 and live it up pretty good.  In my opinion, the only reason to come to GA is to experience an all-inclusive, plantation-style hunt with all the ammenities you say you don't want.  Plantations just don't cater to the average Joe hunter.  And if they have truly wild birds, they are going to (1) save them for field trials; (2) save them for big-spending customers; or (3) charge the average Joe an arm and a leg.  I wish we were sand-bagging and saving all kinds of wild birds for ourselves, but trust me, if there were wild quail in GA to be had at a fair price, we all wouldn't be traveling out of state to chase birds.


----------



## FDSB Pointer (Dec 7, 2010)

Bird Hunter, I agree with what your saying about TX or KS being both better an alot cheaper. I used to live in south TX so I know what bird hunting out there is like. I've been on alot of private plantations in the Albany, GA area to work dogs an for field trials, just not to hunt. I guess what I want to experience is bird hunting in traditional quail country on a plantation just without all the guides an extras, I want to do it myself but on managed plantation grounds. Im willing to pay the extra money over going out west just to hunt in the south. Its just a matter of if I can find any plantations that will let me on the ground but still do it myself.

Chris


----------



## coveyrise90 (Dec 7, 2010)

I buy and sell shotguns as a hobby and that's allowed me to speak with bird hunters all over the country and many tell me they would love do just this thing... hunt wild birds in classic Southern quail cover but with their own dogs and without guides. Honestly I don't know of any places that offer this type hunt... I sure wish there was though. There are several private planatation that offer early release and wild bird hunts but these are generally horseback/wagon hunts with several guides. I don't think they'd be willing to let outside hunters hunt without guides. But you might get lucky and find one... more than likely, though, it won't be for true wild birds.... early released coveys are more likely.

But.... just out of curiosity, what is your budget? 

Adam


----------



## StevePickard (Dec 8, 2010)

Chris,
I'm a forest and wildlife manager and I do consultant work on a plantation that may fit your bill.  The plantation is 1500 acres and is managed exclusively for the owner and his family.  The plantation is an early release plantation, but it is the closest I have ever seen to hunting wild birds, which I have done a lot of in the past before the wild coveys started to disappear. They have just under 200 coveys established with the best flying birds I have ever seen, from Quail Valley.  The landowner is very serious about his bird hunting and hunts weekly and last year hunted 19 days straight during the Christmas holidays, so this is the real deal. The manager of the plantation was hired away from one of the largest wild bird plantations in SW Ga. to manage this plantation.  I have had a couple of occasions to work my dogs out there and I can tell you that it is absolutely unbelievable! The typical hunt with the owner and his wife ends in an average of about 50 birds per day taken, and they only hunt shoot covey rises.  They hunt off horse back, their pointing dogs hold steady, and the flushing with flushing dogs. During the past few conversations with the manager, he has told me that he and the owner have been kicking around the idea of selling a few hunts under the right circumstances.  It sounds like what you are wanting may fit their bill.  If you are interested, I'll be glad to talk to them for you.  If you are interested, send me a PM and we will discuss further.  I know without a doubt that IF I had the money for a real hunt with just me and my dogs, I would have no need to look for any other plantation.
Steve


----------



## StevePickard (Dec 18, 2010)

Chris,
I sent you a private message.  The plantation manager and owner are interested in working with you. Numbers are attached to private message.
Steve


----------

